# I non detti : assicurazione sulla felicità o tomba della conoscenza?



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2019)

*I non detti : assicurazione sulla felicità o tomba della conoscenza?*

In altro 3d è emerso il discorso circa i non detti in una coppia

E ovviamente si parla di certi tipi di non detti, quei famosi non detti che un po' tutti noi, quando ne facciamo menzione, li descriviamo con velocità, genericità, quasi imbarazzo

Come un veloce e necessario attraversamento , da fare turandosi il naso e in tutta fretta, per poter comunque raggiungere , a termine di un tunnel soffocante, l'aria e la luce di una ricelebrata unità con l'altro

In genere i contenuti di questi non detti si descrivono senza particolari dettagli e specificità, ma dicendo che tutti sappiamo che tutti li abbiamo (generalizzazione per rimanere inosservati e confusi nella massa, sinonimo di uguaglianza)

E che quindi, senza bisogno di affondare o ricevere "coltelli nelle piaghe" semplicemente esistono.. e sono intimamente comunemente omertosamente e solidalmente accettati.

I non detti solo la nostra assicurazione sull'equilibrio e sulla felicità di ogni relazione, e naturalmente anche della relazione di coppia.

Oppure, a rovescio, la tomba da entrambi scientemente costruita, dove seppellire ogni prospettiva di ulteriore reciproca conoscenza, affidando al destino e alla fatalità il compito di non fare uscire contro il nostro volere e improvvisamente, il morto dalla tomba?

Se per gioco, qui, lontano da "orecchi indiscreti", fosse offerta la possibilità , con totale salvaguardia di giudizio, e senza dileggio, di dare voce calibrata e precisa anche solo ad un singolo NON DETTO .. 

Ma non un discorso in generale, ma un "non detto" specifico presente o passato, su di voi o su chi è vicino a voi..

di cosa vi piacerebbe mostrare e parlare, senza superficialità, ma con leggerezza e profondità?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

In generale evito di sparare sulla croce rossa...quando qualcuno dice cose estremamente stupide o irrazionali. 
A volte non riesco perfino io.
Nella coppia...boh niente.


----------



## patroclo (21 Marzo 2019)

L'origine matrimoniale dei miei non detti è legata sia alla difficoltà di affrontare certi argomenti e sia all'iilusione dell'esistenza della telepatia tra innamorati.
Quando ho deciso di finirla coi sottointesi, in parte, non ho potuto più farlo per altri motivi indipendenti dalla mia volontà.
Dopo ho avuto una fase di logorroici chiarimenti, anche superflui.
Adesso non so.....dico e non dico, valuto in maniera diversa le situazioni e sono un po' paraculo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> L'origine matrimoniale dei miei non detti è legata sia alla difficoltà di affrontare certi argomenti e sia all'iilusione dell'esistenza della telepatia tra innamorati.
> Quando ho deciso di finirla coi sottointesi, in parte, non ho potuto più farlo per altri motivi indipendenti dalla mia volontà.
> Dopo ho avuto una fase di logorroici chiarimenti, anche superflui.
> Adesso non so.....dico e non dico, valuto in maniera diversa le situazioni e *sono un po' paraculo*


ti è scappato un "un po'" di troppo:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (21 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ti è scappato un "un po'" di troppo:rotfl:



:bleble:gne gne gne


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2019)

Beh.. pararsi il culo è autotutela


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2019)

*Coppia con i NON detti*

... ho trovato un uomo/donna meraviglioso/a.....


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2019)

*Coppia SENZA i NON detti*

... pezzo di mota.. pooorco! Tanto lo sapevo io, tutti uguali sono.. tutti uguali!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... pezzo di mota.. pooorco! Tanto lo sapevo io, tutti uguali sono.. tutti uguali!!!


Secondo me è la paura di reazioni così che porta ai non detti
Io preferisco un no in più ma che i si siano perchè si ha una visione "vera" di me.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2019)

*O a rovescio (sempre Senza NON detti)*

.. hai capito sto tegame reale?
Un tegamaccio ho sposato.. faceva tutta la brava la dolce.. la innamorata..
si
Ma da na sega!

E io.. poverino!! .. io....
C'ho pure i tatuaggi per fare vedere che sono forte, e invece mi cago addosso come un neonato..
Troia! Cattiva!!


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In altro 3d è emerso il discorso circa i non detti in una coppia
> 
> E ovviamente si parla di certi tipi di non detti, quei famosi non detti che un po' tutti noi, quando ne facciamo menzione, li descriviamo con velocità, genericità, quasi imbarazzo
> 
> ...


Ma non detti in che senso? 
Non ho ben capito.

Perchè io penso che sia fisiologico che ci siano dei non detti in una qualsiasi relazione, ma anche vivadio, perchè non è certo necessario dirsi tutto, e sicuramente il tutto non è funzionale ad una migliore conoscenza.

Ma è anche vero che io non sono certo una che può dire di avere in tasca la ricetta per portare avanti una relazione in modo sano.

Forse qui nessuno di noi lo può dire, in effetti.... :facepalm:


----------

